# Wiring Question



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought this light:

http://www.lshlights.us/AMAZING/itemMatrix.asp?CartId={A6E8013A-9EVERESTBA9-436C-9494-464D58096C35}&GroupCode=Guardian&eq=&MatrixType=1

I would like to mount it just forward of my 3rd brake light. My question is: Can I splice the wires to my cargo light? Or would the added amp draw be too much for the factory wiring of the cargo light?

Would be nice to not have the cigarette plug draped all over/in my cab... and be able to turn the light on w/ the factory cargo light switch...

Thanks in advance,


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

No

This light because it is a halogen rotator would be too much power. The LED version would have been ok.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

You can track the wire in through the underside of the 3rd light lens but NO you would want to run a separate set of wires. Use not less than 16 guage wire and give it, it's own circuit.


----------

